
Without encryption, we will lose all privacy – Edward Snowden - radicalriddler
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/oct/15/encryption-lose-privacy-us-uk-australia-facebook
======
K0SM0S
One fundamental premise of representative democracy is that the State protects
citizens, and generally their country.

What does it say when a State actively engaged in weakening the country,
exposing its citizens and businesses to attacks by any nefarious actor?

I'm positively at a loss. It's one thing to desire more (even absolute) power;
it's another thing entirely to weaken the very thing you're trying to rule.
What's the endgame here? Ruling over ashes, to ruin everyone's wealth and
security (including yours) because... because what?

~~~
chopin
Getting re-elected, I suppose.

